#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  Learn the Limits and Restrictions of TikTok

## Bhavya

Are you a TikTok user? Did you know that you're allocated only 500 likes per day or know that only the accounts with 1000 or more subscribers can go live? Don't worry if you don't know these facts, the team from HypeAudito listed down the Limits and Restrictions of TikTok for you. Check them out in the below infographics.

----------

